# Gloss-it Correction / Maserati Gran Turismo / Signature Gloss Finish



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Thought all our fellow Detailing World members would enjoy this latest gloss-it write up. When I was out in Los Angeles, CA, for a meet and greet with Raw owner of Luxury4play one of the world largest automotive online community's for exotic & luxury car owners. Rawmean and I had a conversation about his car and how there was some issues they needed to be fixed after a recent repaint on the rear fender. He also was very interested in the upcoming new release of the Signature Gloss Finish.

Raw asked me if I had anyone that could repair the problem in the San Fran Area that used gloss-it detail products. The first person that came to mind is an upcoming detailer & correction specialist Jeff From Immaculate Reflections who is about an hour east of San Fran.

I called Jeff to let him know I needed him to contact my good friend Rawmean and get his ride back up in tip top shape and apply our new *Signature Gloss Finish* that rivals any other High end wax on the market for a fraction of the cost So I shipped Jeff some goodies for Raw's car and as you will see and read the final results were nothing short of spectacular.

I would highly recommend Jeff to anyone looking for _"top notch"_ paint correction and detail services. Jeff will be attending a gloss-it Signature Detail Class in the Spring to become an authorized gloss-it correction detailer.

*Here is the original post from Jeff /Immaculate Reflections.*

*Gloss-it Products / Exterior*

Gloss-it One Step Machine Gloss.
Gloss-it Orange Heavy Cut Foam Pad.
Gloss-It Extreme Cut
Gloss-It Heavy Cut Grey wool 
Gloss-it Evolution Rotary backing plate
Gloss-it Green Foam Polishing pad
Gloss-it Green Clay Bar / Mild
Gloss-it Gloss Enhancer
Gloss-it Wheel Gel
Gloss-it Signature Tire Gloss
Gloss-it Signature Gloss Finish / _Soon to be released_

I was contacted for this car to fix some "hazing" on the rear quarter after film had been removed from the car. Evidence of some less than par rotary work was quickly identified. Section was corrected and the rest of the car was evaluated at which point customer requested a 1 step correction and sealant.

LSP was Gloss-It Signature Gloss. I was very impressed with this LSP. It has a bit of a learning curve because you use such a tiny amount and it spreads VERY far. I used less than 1/3 oz for the whole car. While it sat curing for a little over an hour I noticed the gloss was amplified before I even removed the product. It wiped off easily and gave a very soft feel to the paint. I did an ice-water spray wipedown after removal and I've gotta say the beading was crazy. BFWD and Zaino bead great and I love them both, but with the super fine mist that my spray bottle had, even the farthest edges of the mist was beading...it looked like frost! Never seen that with Zaino or BFWD. Cool effect. It also really amped up the metal flake in the paint and brightened it noticeably. Gave more warmth and even a lighter color to this dark metallic paint. Definitely a different look than my go-to sealants. I really liked how it looked on this car.

Onto the pics...

*Just a little dirty upon arrival. ONR wash took care of that.*









*You can start to see the holograms and swirls here.*














































*Built up wax residue*



















*After looking over the car it was decided that I would do a 1 step correction over the whole car in addition to fixing the heavy marring and holograms on the rear quarter. Here you can see some additional scratches. (sorry the white balance on the camera was set wrong).*




























*Some in-action shots claying the car*




























*Compounding with my Makita rotary. Working in the Gloss-It Extreme Cut with their grey wool pad and Evolution backing plate.*



















*Working the Gloss-It Machine Gloss on the Gloss-it Orange Foam Pad to clean the panel up from compounding. It was then refined with the Gloss-it Green Foam Pad and Gloss-It Evolution Polish.*










*50/50 Shots*



















*Finished pics after correction, IPA wipedowns, and applying/removing Gloss-It Signature Gloss*

























































































































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice, the flake is popin


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

very very nice car the wheels suite it down to the ground


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazing. The car looks beautiful after the correction. Great work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunnin work mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW!!! Absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

probably my favourite car!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

very nice


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

very nice job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job there mate :thumb:


----------

